# Canon 60D Lens Advice



## siirius (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi all, I am interested in purchasing my first DSLR. I currently have a Nikon Coolpix P80 and while I really like it, I'd like something more, and I've always dreamed of having a DSLR. 
I'm pretty sure I've got my heart set on a Canon 60D, though I've also been looking at the Rebel T4i. I am a newbie, but I am willing to learn. So I am pretty sure that I'm going to go with the 60D. I'd like an everyday lens, a telephoto lens, and a wide angle lens. I am an expat living in the Middle East, and I get to travel quite a bit, so this would definitely be a good investment for me. I mainly photograph nature, wildlife and architecture. I have been reading so many different reviews, but I am still torn on which lenses to go with. Some that I am interested in and have read good things about are the Canon 50mm f1.8 or the f1.4 if it would be that worth it for a newbie, Canon EF-S 18-55mm IS paired with the Canon EF-S 55-250mm, Sigma Wide Angle 10-20mm, Tamron 18-270mm, and the Tamron 70-300mm. I've read mixed reviews on the Canon 18-135mm and the Canon 75-300mm. I'd like to purchase all the lenses at once, along with the camera, and I'd be willing to spend about $1500-$2000. Though if I can get it for cheaper, that's great too. I can always purchase things later but ideally I would like a zoom lens and a wide angle right off the bat, for my upcoming trip. And then just an all around everyday lens as well. 

Also - I'm wondering if it's better to buy the body by itself, and then purchase the lenses separately, or to purchase a kit with lenses and accessories that can be found on ebay. It seems like a lot of the things in the kit are probably cheap and not really worth it. But what do I know? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## CoBilly (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm a newbie too so take this with a grain of salt. 

I have a 60d as well and bought my gear separately. All of the kit stuff on eBay or amazon is garbage. There may be a few bits that are good but as a whole it's junk. If you don't know anything about photography(like me) buy "understanding exposure" by Bryan Peterson and "canon 60d for dummies". At the same time get a new (or used, but with all original packaging) 60d body and a decent lens. I got an 18-135mm IS STM lens. It came with the T4i and is a great video lens and pretty good everyday lens. A good sd card is a must also. You don't want all your pics lost because you only paid $1 for a card. This is really all you need. Read everything, shoot a ****pile of pics and learn. Ready? GO!


edit: I'm not sure how clear I was about purchasing your body & lens. Definitely use eBay and Amazon, I found some incredible deals there. Just don't buy a kit, from anywhere. Unless you research all the individual pieces and they are good quality, but that's not very likely


----------



## siirius (Mar 22, 2013)

USA Canon EOS 60D 18MP 5 Lenses 16GB Complete Digital SLR Camera Kit New 8714574561202 | eBay
this is the kit that I was looking at, as I'd posted elsewhere and after my own research, I heard that the 18-55mm, 55-250mm, and 50mm are all good starter lenses to have. I'm sure all the other bits may not be that great, but it worked out to be cheaper purchasing the kit, rather than buying the body, and those 3 lenses separately. shipping charges and all that.

Thank you for the book recommendations! I'm sure those would be quite handy to have around


----------

